# Playing an online game disconnects me from the internet entirely



## Mipchunk (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello, I've been having this problem frequently as of late, and I don't understand why this is happening. I am using a Netgear CG814GCMR cable modem / router. I have tried disabling my Windows firewall and using DMZ. My problem is thus:

Whenever I play a game online, it will immediately disconnect me from the internet. Complete disconnection. Currently, this has happened consistently in both Supreme Commander and Call of Duty 4, but I suspect think this might have also happened in other games as well. When I quit the game, I will not be able to access the internet for as long as 10 minutes. I can't even access my router by entering in the IP. However, the router is still working, as others connected to it can still use the internet. Windows is unable to diagnose the connection problem.

Also note that this problem does NOT always occur - I estimate the chances at somewhere around 50%. However, these chances are far too high, since my internet connection will go down for many minutes before I can try connecting to my online game again.


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

You might have a virus that controls your internet connection or the game is corrup with a multiplayer bug. What is your actual internet speed?

Use http://speedtest.net

You might want to check for spyware, malware and viruses using Spybot Search & Destroy.

That program also has the Protect button where it protects all your IP's, browsers, history and cookies from interruption or malware & spyware infection.

You might want to add ports to your Router in the Firewall section. You'd have to find your game Port's manually using a port site. I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Mipchunk (Jun 7, 2009)

I've run a virus scan using Symantec with no results. I ran Spybot and got a couple ad-related cookies but nothing serious. Game corruption is unlikely because this has occurred consistently on two separate, unrelated games (Supreme Commander and Call of Duty 4). 

Speedtest gives me a download speed of 5.29 Mb/s and an upload speed of 0.49 Mb/s. My ISP is Charter, if that's even relevant.

I assumed that DMZ overrides port forwarding? I was using DMZ to get avoid any potential router problems while playing games online. Either way, a port-related problem doesn't seem to explain why I completely lose my connection to the internet and to the router if I play a game online.

Also, it's important to note that this only happens when I actually begin playing a match. For example, I can successfully join a multiplayer match of Supreme Commander and I am able to chat with the players while we're waiting for more players to join up. But once the match is actually initialized, the moment the game starts, I lose my internet. I can tell that it happens at that very moment because I get a little notification that I've lost Skype connection, which I usually am also logged into.


----------



## Mipchunk (Jun 7, 2009)

Hmmm...bump?

Does anybody else have any ideas? I've searched around and I've found some other threads with people who also had the same problem, but in those threads people didn't know the answer either.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

DMZ does override manual forwarding.
Are you connected wired or wirelessly?


----------



## Mipchunk (Jun 7, 2009)

Wired connection.


----------



## duska (Sep 5, 2009)

hey man its now june 2010 and i have the same problem... started in the last couple of weeks. when i open a game its fine, then connecting to a server is no-go. its been so long since you wrote your post, im hoping you found a fix for this most aggravating problem ever! *hope you still have the same email address so you know i asked this question*
many thanks 
duska


----------

